# Bruce and 3Stooges Night and Day trip



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Bruce put out a posting about coming up on a trip to LLD. I shot him a text and it was set. We got on the water at 11:15 PM did some cat fishing and I did some night jigging. Bruce said that I would not have much luck because we did not have any light. I knew that the fish would feel the lure and the bit would happen. I laid down for a nap as Bruce we hitting the cats hard. 
I get up from my hap at about 3:30 and I get back to looking for the white bass bite. Bruce was done with his limit on cats and was down for nap. Next thing you know the whites were under me good and I when to putting the smack down on them. Only keeping the bigger one as it was early. I had a few that would splash water on Bruce and it woke him up. I had put 13 in the cooler by 5:03 AM. Then the boats started rolling up by 5:45 I lost count at 14. As the sun came up we went to fishing for the Stripers and they did not let us down. We caught our limit quickly. Them we when to jigging up fat whites and finished the morning with a limit, 50 whites, 10 Cats, 4 Stripers. Thank you Bruce what a night and Day your the man.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Great report, good times had. I went last night and whacked em on a 3/4 oz chrome blue back rattle trap. Left them hitting at around 1:00 am.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

We hit a 4 man limit on whites last night on the chrome and blue as well. Left at daylight


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

That's just great guys. I might just bring the big light down there this weekend and have a little 2coolers get together. Gonna do one last trip. Kids back to school and so will I. Studying for a test.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

How to go Bruce and Tony!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Come on Jimmy you should get your boat and come down to the **** we can hit it one night after work if you want. just give me a call and we can hook it up.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

very nice


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Man, I would love for you guys to put something together, I still haven't made it out there and I would love to learn more about freshwater fishing. I have 16 ft jon boat here at the house that needs to be used more often, let me know if you guys plan on something like that, oh and Bruce my daughter and I never made it out there, she states it is just too hot.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Is7747, A 16Ft jon Boat would do just the job down at the dam$. If you get out on the water early you can hit a limit before the heat get to you. We are looking to get down there this weekend for sure. You all should bring you boat and a good anchor and come give it a shot. See you on the water.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

7747 its on for tomorrow night and you are invited to pot lick our lights. Tony will show you how's its done down there at the dam. He's a pro jigging up those white bass night or day. I'll be there just a little late so plan on staying late if you are coming.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

We are planning on sat night. Several of us going out there , we hope to load up.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll be there Saturday night too. Let you know how we do Friday night by noon Saturday if I get internet signal at browders.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I look forward to seeing the reports. I will be camped a the State Park Sunday - Tuesday and plan to fish below the dam at least once while I am there.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I might have to come out there this evening, but you guys think it'll be good off the bank or better to bring the boat? I know my kids want to fish and actually catch. I hit Galveston yesterday for a lil fun but nothing to brag about. What time you guys going out there I'm definitely considering on learning this area?


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I should have 2 submersible green lights to add to the party. I think there will be 2 boats and about 4-5 yakers with us.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Bring the boat come toward the bright lights. Identified your self so you don't get shot. We shoot uninvite pot lickers.LoL!!We cant show you if you ain't next to us. Will be there by11-12am for sure. Try to anchor next to tony. He can show you a thing or two on them slabs. I'm gonna be hammering them kitty cats hard. If you want kitty cat then anchor next to me. Catch a buffalo keep it for cat fish bait.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Cool beaux. I will bring two of my HID submerseable green lights too if we get nice bait balls on yours.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll bring my boat with a BBQ pit in it to feed everyone. lol


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the invite Tony.

I'm actually trying to upgrade to a little larger boat... I'll be back out there soon.

Hit you up then,

Jim


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Hey Bruce you have room for more? Me and daughter might launch and head towards the cable Saturday night and try it out.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK whites is on fire last night. First spot did not have many whites moved around and found a sweet spot stacked with whites. It was a fish for every cast. Caught 20 on white slabs then finish off a 2 man limit with rattle traps. Oh and my generator ran out of gas so most fish caught in pitch black darkness. No lights needed. Can't up load pics from camera.


----------



## Live_Flyway_Action (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome! Glad they turned on for y'all Bruce. I'm gonna give it another go this afternoon hoping for better luck than yesterday. Might need to get my boat set up for night fishing when it's cooler!

Did y'all stay at the cable all night or were y'all able to get some bites between the cable and boat ramps?


----------



## whiskerdog (Aug 14, 2015)

brucevannguyen said:


> OK whites is on fire last night. First spot did not have many whites moved around and found a sweet spot stacked with whites. It was a fish for every cast. Caught 20 on white slabs then finish off a 2 man limit with rattle traps. Oh and my generator ran out of gas so most fish caught in pitch black darkness. No lights needed. Can't up load pics from camera.


Very nice!

How do you do the rattle trap technique? I'm new to fishing and have always borrowed friends poles/setup laying around and would use what they hand me. I would love to purchase my own setup. Do you mind sending me some links you would recommend to building this pole setup? I would love to purchase my own and your setup sounds like it works! Any info helps. Much thanks!

Also what is catching on white slabs?


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Yes. I was in our own boat and we too had whites good all night and the Cats did not let us down. We keep on the fish most of the night. The morning bit was slow but picked up and we did well got off the water at 9:45. New Posting to come with Photos


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Live_Flyway_Action said:


> Awesome! Glad they turned on for y'all Bruce. I'm gonna give it another go this afternoon hoping for better luck than yesterday. Might need to get my boat set up for night fishing when it's cooler!
> 
> Did y'all stay at the cable all night or were y'all able to get some bites between the cable and boat ramps?


they were all behind the cable. there were a little current near where i fish. had to slow row the rattle trap to get it to go deep. they are hugging the bottom. soon as the trap pass where they were stacked up BAM!!! every cast. i wouldnt be suprise there are white bass at every structure or holes where they can take refuge from the currents. they are there. just gotta move around a bit and find them. and yes yes yes they feed in pitch black darkness at night. no more doubt. wack em three nights in a roll. im a believer.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

whiskerdog said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How do you do the rattle trap technique? I'm new to fishing and have always borrowed friends poles/setup laying around and would use what they hand me. I would love to purchase my own setup. Do you mind sending me some links you would recommend to building this pole setup? I would love to purchase my own and your setup sounds like it works! Any info helps. Much thanks!
> 
> Also what is catching on white slabs?


white slab is a piece of lead shaped like a shad or minnow painted white and is easly purchase at bass pro,on line and other popular stores. some marina stores sells them too.

I dont have a link. im sure anyone in the fishing department at a tackle store can help you choose the right rod reel. only thing you need to be carefull is not to use a fresh water rod and reel for salt water fishing. it will develope problems.

rattle trap is not a technique. its a type of lure thats got beads inside that make them rattle. its one of the prefer lure every one is using right now. you can find it any where that sells fishing tackle products.


----------

